# Painted my Calipers Today



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Decided to paint the calipers on the Cruze today.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Good job! Looks great.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what kind / brand of paint did you use?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

WAAAAAH i want rear discs

PS looks good! :not_worthy::not_worthy:


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks really good, nice job. I just wish it didnt call attention to our little discs.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what kind / brand of paint did you use?


I don't have the can of paint in front of me right now it's at work but it's caliper paint that I purchased at Advanced Auto Parts. If you want the brand name I can post it tomorrow. I used the same paint on my 2008 Corvette calipers and they are holding up very well after two years and I drive the Vette a lot harder than my wife drives the Cruze, LOL.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Now THATS what disc brakes are supposed to look like!


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

looks sharp man, you did a good job. definitely adds to the sportiness of the RS package.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention the front calipers I was able to paint without removing the calipers. The rear I removed the calipers to do a better job. The rear was a little more complicated to paint.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

I was impressed to see the rear brake calipers on the Cruze has brake caliper vibration dampeners to absorb vibration for smoother braking and elimate squeeking. First time I ever saw the device. It's the lower caliper pin bolt has an extension added to it with a bulk head mounted in rubber to absorb the vibration. Pretty cool idea!


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> I was impressed to see the rear brake calipers on the Cruze has brake caliper vibration dampeners to absorb vibration for smoother braking and elimate squeeking. First time I ever saw the device. It's the lower caliper pin bolt has an extension added to it with a bulk head mounted in rubber to absorb the vibration. Pretty cool idea!


 I'll have to look for that when I change my pads, never seen that before either.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looks sharpp man good stuff


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice. Needs a drop now and you're set!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job...Nice 'Vette too!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks really good!! 

I want to paint my also since my Cruze is Crystal Red Metallic. It should match up with the car well I think.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Crystal Red is nice!!! Will look good on that car.


----------



## stevenm (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought caliper covers on eBay $27.00 shipped search 3d cruze brake it will show up. no painting required


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

That's cool!!! Can't go wrong for that price. It was a lot of work painting them.


----------

